# Networking in Melbourne



## Bernat (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello!
Is there any networking event in Melbourne related with IT?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## engramin25 (Jan 3, 2017)

ACS usually have their events they are going to have another event in March 2017 make sure to register as seats are somewhat limited


----------

